
Reverse autocomplete: a small tweak on the familiar feature - lkozma
http://www.lkozma.net/autocomplete.html
======
eru
Would be even better if it was more fuzzy.

~~~
lkozma
I agree, but I wanted to try out just one idea, it can still be combined with
all the existing stuff.

~~~
eru
Yes. And your idea is neat indeed.

------
jimbokun
A similar technique is covered in this book, under "Wildcard Queries."

[http://www-csli.stanford.edu/~hinrich/information-retrieval-...](http://www-
csli.stanford.edu/~hinrich/information-retrieval-book.html)

(see page 38 in the pdf for chapter 3)

------
breck
For some silly reason it didn't work for me(FF 3.0rc2), but is it similar to
the auto complete in the new firefox address bar? I've found the new address
bar to be a huge improvement over the old style of autocomplete.

------
arjunbanker
cool demo. i guess i haven't really noticed this problem since it usually
seems faster to clear the search box and re-type your query.

~~~
ajkirwin
Same. I tend to erase and retype, or ctrl-left back a few words, select, very
quickly overwrite.

------
AndyKelley
Not a big deal, but a cool idea. I'll be sure to implement this next time I
program auto complete.

------
brandon272
That's a great step toward a better user experience. Good job.

